
I want to contribute to your project, how do I start? - gbear605
https://drewdevault.com/2020/08/10/How-to-contribute-to-FOSS.html
======
gus_massa
More friendly version:

Start submitting bug reports, nice bug reports with easy to reproduce steps.

Try to look how they fix the bug, perhaps the next bug you find is nearby and
you can send a pull request.

